# Signature Nail Polish....do you have one? If so, what will/ should it be



## roundandround

I'm loving red manis and my signature np is the one on my avatar....Dior Marilyn. 


What's yours? Pls. share


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'd say mine is " Parlez Vous Opi ? " these days, but I'm afraid this assessment will change every week :giggles:


----------



## shazzy99

Mine is definitely OPI Funny Bunny, it's the perfect white without being opaque.


----------



## krissa

I always do hot pink on my toes and I like nude or pinks on my hands.


----------



## libertygirl

Mine is Essie's Topless and Barefoot - a pretty uneventful nude but I think it's so classic and just elevates my look every time IMO!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'd say mine is RBL Killa Red but as a red lover it changes often


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'd say mine is " Parlez Vous Opi ? " these days, but I'm afraid this assessment will change every week :giggles:


 

I know you come with one of the purple kind of shade as your signature np Pollie  And I can relate the feeling of "this must be my signature np now" lol You're not alone and of course there's a whole lot of nps flying around in this np world 



shazzy99 said:


> Mine is definitely OPI Funny Bunny, it's the perfect white without being opaque.


 


krissa said:


> I always do hot pink on my toes and I like nude or pinks on my hands.


 


libertygirl said:


> Mine is Essie's Topless and Barefoot - a pretty uneventful nude but I think it's so classic and just elevates my look every time IMO!


 
As I love red nps, I do have a weakness for nude nps. It seems there are more to nudes  as signature manis on here.



hotshot said:


> I'd say mine is RBL Killa Red but as a red lover it changes often


 

Ah another red fan! I wore Chanel Rouge Flamboyant last week and I like it very much, could be my signature np but I'll stick to Marilyn at the moment. But who knows there comes another red or np that will change my mind lol


----------



## unluckystars

NARS Galathee


----------



## Maurie97

Though I have way too many to choose from, I would have to say I am an Essie Merino Cool type of girl. The purple grays are me. Then of course red!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> I know you come with one of the purple kind of shade as your signature np Pollie  And I can relate the feeling of "this must be my signature np now" lol You're not alone and *of course there's a whole lot of nps flying around in this np world*



So true, round 
I'm thinking of getting a back up *every time *I'm wearing a color that I love 
This needs to stop ! :shame:


----------



## JDV

So I've been thinking about this thread ever since the original post was made and I still can't come up with an answer!  

I have a handful of all-time favorites (Chanel Paradoxal, RBL Fire Queen, BL Lady Muck, CC Revvvolution, RBL Killa Red) but I really don't wear them any more often than the others because.... well I don't really know why!  I guess because I have so many other bottles waiting to be worn!  Am I weird?


----------



## Barbora

A year ago I would probably be able to tell but now I go through a different nail polish every week so it wouldn't be fair to say that I have a signature nail polish.

My current all-time favorite is Chanel Secret! I need a back up.


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> So true, round
> I'm thinking of getting a back up *every time *I'm wearing a color that I love
> This needs to stop !




LOL I also have a thread floating on here about back ups  We could be twins OMG I have a number of back up of a back up, can you imagine? I'm slowing  of getting multiple back ups now *BUT* the Dior Marilyn is still out of reach for me. I'm doing good tho....I let one Marilyn go but the next time I see one floating I'll surely grab her.



JDV said:


> So I've been thinking about this thread ever since the original post was made and I still can't come up with an answer!
> 
> I have a handful of all-time favorites (Chanel Paradoxal, RBL Fire Queen, BL Lady Muck, CC Revvvolution, RBL Killa Red) but I really don't wear them any more often than the others because.... well I don't really know why!  I guess because I have so many other bottles waiting to be worn!  Am I weird?




I was also thinking since last year if I'll  start a thread about signature polishes  and I thought hmmm, it would sound silly lol Then I think if I have a signature perfume, why can I have my signature nail polish? And I'm curious if there are more ladies on here who have one.


No, you're not weird. If you are, I am too, note how I buy multiple back ups arghhh!







unluckystars said:


> NARS Galathee




I googled this color and sure what a gorgeous gray! Good choice.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> LOL I also have a thread floating on here about back ups  We could be twins OMG *I have a number of back up of a back up, can you imagine?* I'm slowing  of getting multiple back ups now *BUT* the Dior Marilyn is still out of reach for me. I'm doing good tho....I let one Marilyn go but the next time I see one floating I'll surely grab her.



OF COURSE !! 
Fingers crossed for your Marilyn hunt, round !


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I don't have a specific signature polish, but I really love taupe shades. I simply can't resist them. 



unluckystars said:


> NARS Galathee



I googled swatches and I really like this color.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I wear Avon Licorice a lot.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red, TF Black Cherry


----------



## Jetsetter_xo

I love Fiji by Essie! Classic nude/pink


----------



## roundandround

hotshot said:


> RBL Killa Red, TF Black Cherry


 

Now, you're making me curious about this color (RBL Killa RED) and googled it. WOW that's a gorgeous RED endeed!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Galactic Gray


----------



## TygerKitty

Zoya - Harley is my go-to interview polish but otherwise I'm not sure.  Probably something sparkly and pink or silvery white!  Those are what I have the most of anyways


----------



## loveydovey35

I have always loved OPI's "Sweetheart" nail polish, it was the perfect shade of pink for my skin tone, used it for years so it became my "signature" color. Then it became more and more difficult to find it, until I can no longer find it. 


My new go to color is the Christian Louboutin "Tres Decollete" it is such a soft and beautiful color.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Do have a signature color which is red & have found the best reds
for me to be RBL, Tom Ford, YSL..

Always looking for that "blood red" polish


----------



## syrenashen

French manicure or a white/pink jelly


----------



## Pollie-Jean

loveydovey35 said:


> I have always loved OPI's "Sweetheart" nail polish, it was the perfect shade of pink for my skin tone, used it for years so it became my "signature" color. Then it became more and more difficult to find it, until I can no longer find it.
> 
> 
> My new go to color is the Christian Louboutin "Tres Decollete" it is such a soft and beautiful color.



So beautiful !


----------



## loveydovey35

Pollie-Jean said:


> So beautiful !


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## jenjen1964

Currently obsessed with Chanel Black Satin, but usually something bright on toes and dark on nails!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Red manicures are my signature. I have a few favourites: Essie - Forever Yummy and/or Essie - Really Red & YSL Rouge Dada


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Galactic Gray


That is so pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Probably OPI Italian Love Affaira soft peachy pink and my husband loves it.


----------



## Dextersmom

loveydovey35 said:


> I have always loved OPI's "Sweetheart" nail polish, it was the perfect shade of pink for my skin tone, used it for years so it became my "signature" color. Then it became more and more difficult to find it, until I can no longer find it.
> 
> 
> My new go to color is the Christian Louboutin "Tres Decollete" it is such a soft and beautiful color.


That color looks amazing on you.


----------



## loveydovey35

Dextersmom said:


> That color looks amazing on you.


 


Thank you! going to try some of the CL colors in the spring...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

For me it is Essie Footloose, goes amazing with my warm skintone.


----------



## qwertyword

Nars Chinatown


----------



## roundandround

loveydovey35 said:


> I have always loved OPI's "Sweetheart" nail polish, it was the perfect shade of pink for my skin tone, used it for years so it became my "signature" color. Then it became more and more difficult to find it, until I can no longer find it.
> 
> 
> My new go to color is the Christian Louboutin "Tres Decollete" it is such a soft and beautiful color.



Looks awesome on you! What a lovely nude.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Galactic Gray



Beautiful Pollie! I understand why you chose this as your new signature np



Sophie-Rose said:


> Red manicures are my signature. I have a few favourites: Essie - Forever Yummy and/or Essie - Really Red & YSL Rouge Dada



Love seeing you in all your red manis but my favorite on you is the YSL RD. 



jenjen1964 said:


> Currently obsessed with Chanel Black Satin, but usually something bright on toes and dark on nails!



Love Black Satin too. My all around favorite dark/black to play with shimmers/glitters.


---------------

My signature np is still Dior Marilyn and the runner up is KOH Rock Chic 

For lighter color...must be Chanel Eastern Light. Love white manis. Oh lol they're the primary colors haha. Flag colors


----------



## AnaTeresa

I always wear OPI Bubble Bath on my fingers (except for the few short weeks around Christmas when I bust out the red glitter polish). Toes are harder - I want to have a signature color, but I'm still too changeable. It's almost always a red/pink/coral, but I am not consistent.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm a "red nail gal" & always looking for the best red..

I've been wearing RBL Killa Red & Tom Ford Smoky Red for a long time now so would
consider those 2 reds my signature


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hotshot said:


> I'm a "red nail gal" & always looking for the best red..
> 
> I've been wearing RBL Killa Red & Tom Ford Smoky Red for a long time now so would
> consider those 2 reds my signature



I so want to be a red nail girl also. However, I have a hard time finding one that suits my warm skintone. Hubby seems to love any red I wear, I can't say I feel the same.


----------



## knasarae

Essie Sew Psyched.  I love green and it's the ultimate green neutral imo. I love it so much I bought the gel version (Essie Sew Excited).


----------



## Love Of My Life

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I so want to be a red nail girl also. However, I have a hard time finding one that suits my warm skintone. Hubby seems to love any red I wear, I can't say I feel the same.


 

The reds that seem to get lots of buzz...

   Chanel, YSL, Tom Ford, Essie ,Deborah Lippman, Dior, Butter, Zoya

Any luck with any of these?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I so want to be a red nail girl also. However, I have a hard time finding one that suits my warm skintone. Hubby seems to love any red I wear, I can't say I feel the same.




I have a passion for red polish!!! 
I would say essie does the best (quality wise) they last, chip free for a week!! (Also I strongly  advise the essie Good To Go topcoat) 

My fav essie reds are:
Yummy forever (cherry red)


Really Red (truly a perfect red!! Not orange, not blue... Just perfect bright red!)


Altitude Attitude (red with a pink undertone)


 My other favourite is YSL Rouge Dada (darker richer retro red) 



(All images found on google)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hotshot said:


> The reds that seem to get lots of buzz...
> 
> Chanel, YSL, Tom Ford, Essie ,Deborah Lippman, Dior, Butter, Zoya
> 
> Any luck with any of these?



I have Chanel Pirate and like, but not love it. I am wearing Deborah Lippmann It's Raining Men and it leans sort of bright orangey on me. I don't know why I don't have much luck with reds. This look so beautiful on everyone else.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sophie-Rose said:


> I have a passion for red polish!!!
> I would say essie does the best (quality wise) they last, chip free for a week!! (Also I strongly  advise the essie Good To Go topcoat)
> 
> My fav essie reds are:
> Yummy forever (cherry red)
> View attachment 3276737
> 
> Really Red (truly a perfect red!! Not orange, not blue... Just perfect bright red!)
> View attachment 3276738
> 
> Altitude Attitude (red with a pink undertone)
> View attachment 3276739
> 
> My other favourite is YSL Rouge Dada (darker richer retro red)
> View attachment 3276740
> 
> 
> (All images found on google)



Thanks for the pics. I am liking the Essie Yummy Forever. I think the reds that are cool are the ones I have been trying and they look terrible on me.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

It's worth testing in store. Yummy forever is my absolute favourite polish!!! I have the same issue with my skin-tone, so many awesome colours look god awful on me...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sophie-Rose said:


> It's worth testing in store. Yummy forever is my absolute favourite polish!!! I have the same issue with my skin-tone, so many awesome colours look god awful on me...



I know. I am sure you remember the Greige craze. They all look absolutely TERRIBLE on me. Just not for my skintone at all. Just a bummer, cause so many are so pretty.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I know. I am sure you remember the Greige craze. They all look absolutely TERRIBLE on me. Just not for my skintone at all. Just a bummer, cause so many are so pretty.




I totally feel your pain!!! I love greige.. But they look terrible on me!!
I desperately wanted to be able to wear essie chinchilly but it was AWFUL on me 

Although I do find that darker greige colours do look ok with my skin tone


----------



## coconutsboston

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I know. I am sure you remember the Greige craze. They all look absolutely TERRIBLE on me. Just not for my skintone at all. Just a bummer, cause so many are so pretty.


Gosh, same for me.  Occasionally I try again but always wind up with the same outcome.


----------



## Love Of My Life

It's funny that you mentioned Greige.. I can't tell you how many times Ji from RBL
insisted that I try her greige tones... They just didn't work on me.

I do love the reds.. Deborah Lipman has a shade , think called "Lady is a Tramp"
Butter has Saucy Jack, YSL DAda is great too, Tom Ford Smoky Red..

Think they are all trial & error to find that right "red"


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

coconutsboston said:


> Gosh, same for me.  Occasionally I try again but always wind up with the same outcome.


My husband would tell me, just don't buy those colors. You always end up disappointed. Haha!



hotshot said:


> It's funny that you mentioned Greige.. I can't tell you how many times Ji from RBL
> insisted that I try her greige tones... They just didn't work on me.
> 
> I do love the reds.. Deborah Lipman has a shade , think called "Lady is a Tramp"
> Butter has Saucy Jack, YSL DAda is great too, Tom Ford Smoky Red..
> 
> Think they are all trial & error to find that right "red"



Definitely going back to my nail polish addiction and will try lots of reds.


----------



## roundandround

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I so want to be a red nail girl also. However, I have a hard time finding one that suits my warm skintone. Hubby seems to love any red I wear, I can't say I feel the same.



Because of the DH I learned to love red nail polishes. I wasn't into red until he mentioned he love red nails  So we went to the store together and picked Chanel Rouge Noir and more reds followed after that w/o DH's assistance. I've experimented what kind of red shade that  Iooks good on me and love red ever since Rouge Noir. I hope you'll find the right shade of red you're going to love.

OMG I can't even remember which was my first RED np, the Dior Massai Red or the Chanel Rouge Noir, forgive me lol


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

roundandround said:


> Because of the DH I learned to love red nail polishes. I wasn't into red until he mentioned he love red nails  So we went to the store together and picked Chanel Rouge Noir and more reds followed after that w/o DH's assistance. I've experimented what kind of red shade that  Iooks good on me and love red ever since Rouge Noir. I hope you'll find the right shade of red you're going to love.
> 
> OMG I can't even remember which was my first RED np, the Dior Massai Red or the Chanel Rouge Noir, forgive me lol



I have Chanel Rouge Noir, my favorite vamp of all time. DH likes the more cherry bright reds. I am going to experiment. Hehe! More money spent.


----------



## roundandround

roundandround said:


> Because of the DH I learned to love red nail polishes. I wasn't into red until he mentioned he love red nails  So we went to the store together and picked Chanel Rouge Noir and more reds followed after that w/o DH's assistance. I've experimented what kind of red shade that  Iooks good on me and love red ever since Rouge Noir. I hope you'll find the right shade of red you're going to love.
> 
> OMG I can't even remember which was my first RED np, the Dior Massai Red or the Chanel Rouge Noir, forgive me lol



Correction, I've read on my other thread and found out that Dior Massai Red was my first red and my first Dior nail polish  that's why this np is very special to me. Rouge Noir came after that.






NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have Chanel Rouge Noir, my favorite vamp of all time. DH likes the more cherry bright reds. I am going to experiment. Hehe! More money spent.



You'll find  bright cherry reds soon enough. Maybe you found it already


----------



## andjela

My signature nail polish is China Glaze Angel's Breath


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

In the summer, my signature polish is *OPI On Collins Ave.* In the fall and winter, it's *OPI Romeo and Joliet* and *OPI Midnight in Moscow.*  And my signature nude is *Dior Vernis Incognito.* All these colors look excellent on me, I can't wear a pink, blue or green polish to save my life!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

TygerKitty said:


> Zoya - Harley is my go-to interview polish but otherwise I'm not sure.  Probably something sparkly and pink or silvery white!  Those are what I have the most of anyways


I love Zoya Harley too!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I love black nail polish, my favorite right now is the black gel "What's a tire, Jack" by Sephora by OPI.


----------



## misstrine85

Red and berry colors.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Reds, nude & dark cherry colors ( Tom Ford & RBL )


----------



## agnesgawronska

my go to nail colours are:

Chanel Rouge Noir (or Essie Wicked)
OPI Lincoln Park after Dark
Chanel Ballerina
OPI Bubble Bath
OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Red.. & trying Nailberry Le Temps des cerises


----------



## afroken

I love red nail polishes and have well over 15 of them in various shades of red. That being said, my favourite of all the reds are *YSL Rouge Pop Art* (BRIGHT red with a hint of tomato, I've never seen any red polishes quite like this) and *China Glaze Ruby Pumps* (red glitter).


----------



## MrsTGreen

My signature color is OPI You Don't Know Jacques


----------



## Mette

I'm a shellac girl - I have one coat of beau and on top of that I have clearly pink.  The result is a lovely sheer pink with minimal shimmer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

My signature red for now is Les temps de cerises


----------



## dotty8

For work it's *Dior Lili*  Also *Chanel's Secret* is nice but not as opaque..


----------



## lqygabrielle

Right now I cant stop loving OPI "I cannoli wear OPI". It looks like a white in the bottle but on the nail its comes off as a pale pastel light blue.


----------



## loveydovey35

It used to be Bublebath by OPI but the color was changed, even though they claim that it wasn't, it is not a gel mani and pedi in this So Mod. Also like a lovely dusty pink by Louboutin bit then I have to do my nails and it doesn't last two weeks like the gel.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In the last year, I have finally found my signature colors. 
1) OPI beyond the pale pink - this is literally white with a drop of pink. 
2) OPI Coca Cola red. 

So, I have (1) on my fingers, then I apply (2) on my toes. I switch it up too. This combo of colors makes me most confident and comfortable.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Good choice.  Funny, I've been thinking the whole day today to put OPI Coca Cola Red (after a really long time) on my finger nails this weekend


----------



## PewPew

I keep coming back to Diorific Mystere (a berry creme). 

Photo by www.colormeloud.com


----------



## coeur

At the moment it's Ballet Slippers by Essie on both toes and hands. I find you need three coats for a solid colour but I like a slightly lighter coat on my fingers to show the natural tips through.


----------



## jenjen1964

Chanel Pirate and Camelia are my go to shades!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Good choice.  Funny, I've been thinking the whole day today to put OPI Coca Cola Red (after a really long time) on my finger nails this weekend



Thanks! It took me a long time to find Coca Cola red (am in europe) so I really cherish this bright red!


----------



## autumngust

For the past few months it's been ILNP's Diablo. I can't get enough of it.  It reminds me of Coca-Cola, but a slightly redder tinge to it. Love it so much.


----------



## lazeny

These two are my go-to shades. Butter London Tea with the Queen and OPI Dulce de Leche


----------



## jenniferelaine

Taboo by Chanel. My toes have been the color for 2 years. I'm nearly out of it. ☹️


----------



## superwoolu

OPI's don't bossa nova me around is my go to nude shade!


----------



## dotty8

dotty8 said:


> For work it's *Dior Lili*  Also *Chanel's Secret* is nice but not as opaque..



I'm adding *Essie*'s *Sand Tropez* to the list, one of my favourites lately


----------



## Monogasm

The old school Chanel Rouge Noir is a firm fave of mine but my obsession is with an Australian brand called Femme Fatale who do the most ethereal colours and wild thermal colour changing polishes! Here are a few favourites of mine, Upon Seafoam, Pride Must Suffer Pain, Siren Melodies and Dropping through the sky. All their colours are exquisite and so unique. Even though I could probably open a nail salon with my huge collection of polishes, I always end up deferring to one of my above huge favourites. Sometimes I try and force myself to try something new but always end up wishing the redo to come around so I can go for one of the above delights. 

No matter what polish I wear, the astonishing Essie Gel Couture "no uv" polishes are always the base coat (colour dependant on what topcoat I go for.) They literally last as long as gel nails for me, a good 10+ days no chips! The colour selection is not all that exciting but the finish is insane. If I use any other polish alone I can expect chips in a matter of days. I finish with Essie gel couture top coat.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry & Nailberry Le Temps des Cerises


----------



## haute-mess

Essie Bare Foot & Topless


----------



## beauty k addict

opi gel in nude


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love the nude colors! They are hard to find in the 7 day polish I use! My fav right now is taupe but haven’t found a good one for my olive skin tone.


----------



## rachelburton17

Nude for fingers!


----------



## taho

OPI in My Vampire is Buff. Been using almost exclusively since 2015.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Dior Nail Glow. LOVE this stuff!!  The perfect pretty glowy nail, low maintenance. Gone through several bottles and will always have a bottle. Pricey, but worth it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Various reds including RBL Killa Red, Tom Ford Smoke Red , Kiko Milano Red #14 & Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## rachelburton17

Nude on fingers, pink/green on toes


----------



## AlexiaAnndreia

Opi Coca Cola red 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gordea3

Essie Bordeaux for Fall/Winter, Dior Incognito for Spring/Summer (its a great nude for those of you having trouble finding the “perfect one”!)


----------



## Hurrem1001

Only one? That’s a really hard one! DS Glamour would be my pick, I think.
Or...
FUN Lacquer - Vitamin Sea
Enchanted - Charmed
FUN Lacquer - Grape Soda
FUN Lacquer - Flora
Enchanted - Congratulations 

...I’m sorry, but there’s too many to choose from! One signature polish is not enough. I don’t even have a signature brand!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Dark colors are my signature! Black, dark red/purple/brown. I also wear red occasionally. I've come to the conclusion that these 'classic' colors look way better on me than something brighter/more adventurous. 

I usually wear Essie polishes. Among my favorites are Wicked, Licorice and Bordeaux. And I ALWAYS use the Essie Gel Couture Top Coat!


----------



## sgj99

At the moment my two favorites are:  Zola Pandora and OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Red is usually my go to from either Nailberry or Tom Ford
(Les cerises de temps & smoke red)


----------



## IntheOcean

I have two absolute favorite ones. I love these two to bits, have had them for years:
MAC Rebel
OPI Jade is the New Black




Gotta buy some new ones, these two are almost done for


----------



## kuriso

Chanel Rose Cache


----------



## Love Of My Life

Wearing Chanel Rouge Puissant & adding to my red collections now


----------



## Laila619

OPI Pamplona Purple
OPI Big Apple Red
OPI Miami Beet


----------



## Serenity19

YSL; Orchard Mile
Illamasqua; Nail Varnish in Creator
Illamasqua; Rare
Nails inc. London; Gold fishnet magnetic polish
Ciate London; Pearl nail polish set


----------



## JDV

Serenity19 said:


> YSL; Orchard Mile
> Illamasqua; Nail Varnish in Creator
> Illamasqua; Rare
> Nails inc. London; Gold fishnet magnetic polish
> Ciate London; Pearl nail polish set


I SO miss Illamasqua polish.


----------



## PewPew

JDV said:


> I SO miss Illamasqua polish.



Oh no!  I didn’t realize they dropped the polish line. One of my all-time fav polishes is Illamasqua Raindrops (the contest winner shade ~ blue gray with iridescent flecks). I always loved the company’s circus-esque, vibrant, creative products / packaging/ marketing. When they launched, I was so excited b/c a founder had worked in stage makeup.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Mrs O’Leary’s BBQ. I just found two unopened bottles of it!


----------



## JDV

PewPew said:


> Oh no!  I didn’t realize they dropped the polish line. One of my all-time fav polishes is Illamasqua Raindrops (the contest winner shade ~ blue gray with iridescent flecks). I always loved the company’s circus-esque, vibrant, creative products / packaging/ marketing. When they launched, I was so excited b/c a founder had worked in stage makeup.


I love Raindrops, too!  And Baptiste.  I use them both sparingly to save them.  I think I still have Jan and Pink Raindrops (which isn't as good as the original).  I had Scarab but I think I gave it to a friend.  I always wanted Bacterium and Radium but never got my hands on them.


----------



## misstrine85

Serenity19 said:


> YSL; Orchard Mile
> Illamasqua; Nail Varnish in Creator
> Illamasqua; Rare
> Nails inc. London; Gold fishnet magnetic polish
> Ciate London; Pearl nail polish set


Which color is the YSL? I have never heard of it


----------



## mgoch

Can anyone post a pic of Chanel’s rouge noir va Essie’s wicked??  Is Chanel worth it??


----------



## misstrine85

mgoch said:


> Can anyone post a pic of Chanel’s rouge noir va Essie’s wicked??  Is Chanel worth it??


Yes, Chanel is worth it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

OPI "Its a Piazza Cake" best terracotta orangey red color and looks fab against my skintone!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune ( nude) & Nailberry Le Temps Des Cerises (gorgeous red)


----------



## mgoch

misstrine85 said:


> Yes, Chanel is worth it.


thanks!  I bought it!


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel Malice


----------



## misstrine85

chowlover2 said:


> Chanel Malice



I need to wear this again soon! My next mani tomorrow perhaps?


----------



## misstrine85

mgoch said:


> thanks!  I bought it!


I look forward to seing you mani ❤️ Is it your first Chanel? It was for me.


----------



## FendiBaby

Nude is OPI Tiramasu for Two. Off-white is Essie Marshmallow. Soft pink is OPI Bubble Bath. I’m looking for a great taupe color if anyone has suggestions ☺️


----------



## JDV

FendiBaby said:


> I’m looking for a great taupe color if anyone has suggestions ☺



What undertone?  My favorite cool toned taupe cream is China Glaze Dope Taupe, the collection is discontinued but you can still get bottles on Amazon.


----------



## chandra920

FendiBaby said:


> Nude is OPI Tiramasu for Two. Off-white is Essie Marshmallow. Soft pink is OPI Bubble Bath. I’m looking for a great taupe color if anyone has suggestions ☺


i just have to add a vote for tiramisu for two!  Great color.


----------



## JimLovesPurses

My signature color is OPI Big Apple Red for my toes. I first saw this color on a girl that I worked with about 10 years ago and I wanted to try it on my toes. She loaned me the bottle for my pedicure appointment. I loved it and it has been my go to pedi color ever since.

Jim


----------



## misstrine85

JimLovesPurses said:


> My signature color is OPI Big Apple Red for my toes. I first saw this color on a girl that I worked with about 10 years ago and I wanted to try it on my toes. She loaned me the bottle for my pedicure appointment. I loved it and it has been my go to pedi color ever since.
> 
> Jim
> 
> View attachment 5410956


Such a classic. I looks amazing on you.


----------



## JimLovesPurses

misstrine85 said:


> Such a classic. I looks amazing on you.



Misstrine85,

Thank you for the compliment. Big Apple Red is so pretty that if I had to choose one color for my toenails to wear forever, Big Apple Red would be it. Since I’m a red polish addict, I try different reds on my toes sometimes for several or more months, but always come back to OPI BAR. I get a lot of compliments when wearing this color especially with white or black sandals and my fair complexion. OPI really got it right!

Jim


----------



## misstrine85

JimLovesPurses said:


> Misstrine85,
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. Big Apple Red is so pretty that if I had to choose one color for my toenails to wear forever, Big Apple Red would be it. Since I’m a red polish addict, I try different reds on my toes sometimes for several or more months, but always come back to OPI BAR. I get a lot of compliments when wearing this color especially with white or black sandals and my fair complexion. OPI really got it right!
> 
> Jim



Have you tried any reds from Dior, YSL or Chanel? Those are my go-to brands.


----------



## mxkristi

CND Shellac Silk Slip Dress for nude & CND Shellac Oxblood for red


----------



## JimLovesPurses

misstrine85 said:


> Have you tried any reds from Dior, YSL or Chanel? Those are my go-to brands.



I have not tried those brands, but I am liking the Chanel Gitane. It's such a pretty red. I checked on Amazon and the price was over $40! Where do you recommend purchasing Chanel Nail Polish?

Also, do you find that the Chanel, Dior, and YSL are better wearing polished than OPI?


----------



## misstrine85

JimLovesPurses said:


> I have not tried those brands, but I am liking the Chanel Gitane. It's such a pretty red. I checked on Amazon and the price was over $40! Where do you recommend purchasing Chanel Nail Polish?
> 
> Also, do you find that the Chanel, Dior, and YSL are better wearing polished than OPI?


I live in Denmark so everything is expensivr here, also OPI, Essie and those kinds of brands


----------



## Love Of My Life

Trying Emilie Heathe " Perfect Red' & hoping to get better results as this red is gorgeous..


----------



## chowlover2

Love Of My Life said:


> Trying Emilie Heathe " Perfect Red' & hoping to get better results as this red is gorgeous..


Those polishes are a steep slope. I tried 3, loved them all and bought the rest a week later. I have natural nails and this wears really well on me. The color is really saturated. Check out her Batman Collection.


----------

